# Ballistic charts for Muzzleloader



## kerby1

Hi Guys. Does anyone have a link to ballistic charts for muzzleloaders. I am hunting some farmland off the Shiawassee National area and might have some longer range opportunities. I am shooting 100 grains Pyrodex, 245 grain Powerbuilt bullet. I am going to do some target shooting, but just want some guidelines to aid in the my estimations. 

I sighted in at 2" high at 100 yards last year. If I recall correctly, I will be about 3 inches low at 150 yards, and about 20 inches low at 200 yards. Is my memory bad? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ml4141

http://www.bpbullets.com/muzzleloader ballistics.html

http://www.blackpowderbullets.com/hornady sst ml muzzleloader bullets.html


----------



## BarryPatch

I sighted in 100 gr pyrodex and a 250 gr shockwave dead on at 25 -100 an 18" low at 200


----------



## QuakrTrakr

kerby- ML's are a beast all by themselves. Charts don't apply. You need to get out and pattenrn your gun because there are WAY too many variables. Temperature, powder, powder lots, primers, sabots, wind, fouling, bullet design, etc. all play a part. How long of shot are you thinking? 200+? BTW- Powerbelt are absolutely junk. They're maybe ok for 100 yared or less. Loss of velocity due to blow-by is the main reason. The larger diameter of the bullet causes more friction in the air than a small .44 (or .45)caliber sabot. The powerbelt can cause more drop, wind drift, and larger patterns. My favorite long range sabot is TC's Shockwave in 300 grains. Which is actually a Hornady SST with a fancy package (and more money!).


----------



## kerby1

To me 200 yards is a long way with a muzzleloader. I do not plan on shooting beyond 200 yards, and really hoping for under 150 yards. I plan on shooting my gun before hand, but just looking for some ideas on what I should expect to help me when I get started. I found a website for www.powerbeltbullets.com. they indicated that with 26" inch barrell, 100 grains, 245 copper jacketed bullet, that about 3.5 inches high at 100, dead on at 150, and about 9 low at 200. does that sound right at all, or is that corporate bs.


----------



## QuakrTrakr

kerby- Here you go. There's a ton of ML info on this site.
http://www.chuckhawks.com/index2h.muzzleloader.htm

Here's the program I use for reloading.
http://www.huntingnut.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=3


----------

